# Ticking sound from exhaust



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

I have a Corsa exhaust on my A4 05 and it been installed for over a year now. All of a sudden, I'm noticing a ticking sound coming from the rear end once I park the car after driving it. It's almost as if the metal back there is cooling down, but this never happened before. Is there a problem here, or is this normal?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have heard this on all my cars exhausts including my 05'. Especially in cold weather where the pipes are hot and the weather is cold as the pipes cool down.


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

I wonder why it didn't do it during the first year I had the exhaust on?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*ticking sound*



kanibal said:


> I have a Corsa exhaust on my A4 05 and it been installed for over a year now. All of a sudden, I'm noticing a ticking sound coming from the rear end once I park the car after driving it. It's almost as if the metal back there is cooling down, but this never happened before. Is there a problem here, or is this normal?




Check to make sure you have no fluid leaks anywhere. I had the same thing happen on my 88 Chevy P/U awhile back. Had a oil leak and when I turned off the truck the slight drops of oil hitting a hot pipe made a ticking sound


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

Thanks, but I checked it out...nothing that I can see


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*ticking*



kanibal said:


> Thanks, but I checked it out...nothing that I can see


then it just might be a hot pipe cooling off in cooler weather as stated by
GTO JUDGE


----------

